# Shedding



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

How can I have less shedding in my home? Just brushing her everyday?
Does anything help with the shedding? I know it goes with the pup but couldn't it be helped a little bit? lol


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use an undercoat rake and Kong Zoom Groom with Buddy. I also bath him every 1-2 weeks and force dryer blow him. I use the Zoom Groom in him when he is wet or dry. He loves it. Happy dances at the sight of it


----------

